# Thread for Modern-Day Ninja Wannabes



## greypilgrim (Sep 14, 2004)

Everything about ninjas will be covered in here...

their history, (how they got started)

customs, 

how they were employed, 

their secrets, 

methods,

sects, 

weapons, 

clothing, 

famous ninjas, 

where are they now...

And any and all other thoughts, ideas, information, stories, pictures, etc...to be shared.

I was also thinking of Ninja RPG's...

So, where are my ninjas lovers at!?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Modern-Day Ninja Wannabes*

Well I think I should make an opponent guild of Samurai's. I am practicing their art so I know some things about them.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Modern-Day Ninja Wannabes*

No fair! I'm just a wannabe...I can't compete! 

Well, here is a starting point for the Guild...

*********************************************

Ninjutsu--"the art of stealth, the way of invisibility"

Ninja--"the legendary spies and commandos of feudal Japan"

Deadly combatants, assassins, and spies, the ninjas were the shadow warriors for hire during the fourteenth through seventeenth centuries in Japan, a period of eastern history rife with conflict. The philosophy of the ninja was to operate in the dark; quiet, unseen and unnoticed. They could go where armored warriors could not, accomplish in secret what greater numbers could not in the open. Ninjas were consummate fighters, but they preferred deception to outright violence, charisma to belligerence, night to day.

Traditionally, ninjas were trained from birth. They learned to be preternaturally vigilant of the world around them. By five or six, children's play took the form of training exercises which taught balance and agility. They learned how to walk without making noise, to assume disguises that allowed them to blend in with a crowd, and to scamper across trees and roofs with ease. As they grew older, these future ninjas began hand-to-hand combat and eventually weapons training.

Some of the weapons of the Ninja were: 

kusari-fundo--an easy to conceal 2-3 foot chain with a steel weight on both ends used for countering sword techniques without using a sword.

kusari-gama--a single-edged blade attached to a wooden handle with 9-12 feet of chain on the other end.

shinobi-zue--these canes looked like ordinary walking sticks, but inside ninjas would conceal a variety of fighting tools such as knives and daggers, all the way up to swords.

Even today, ninjas are spoken of with awe and admiration, but it is good to remember that these men and women were assassins of the highest order, killing for a price.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 16, 2004)

*Ninja clothing...*

The ninja uniform was called a shinobi shozoko. It was typically one of three colors. Black was used for night missions when being seen would mean certain death. White was used for winter missions so they could easily blend in with the snow. The other color used was a green kind of camouflage pattern so they could blend in with the forest surroundings. 

Besides the typical ninja uniform, the ninja would use any type of clothing that would get them closer to the mission goal. Sometimes the ninja dressed up as priests, peasants or even samurai. Whatever the mission required, they did. 

When dressed fully in the shinobi shozoko, the ninja's flesh was completely hidden, all except for a small slit around the eyes and his hands. The tabi boots had a slit in between the big toe and the second toe. The reason for the split was to make it easier for climbing ropes and scaling walls. 

The shinobi shozoko had many pockets all through it, inside and out. This was for storing all the small tools and weapons he needed, such as poison, shuriken, knives and so on. The ninja also carried a small, primitive, first aid kit, filled with potions and solutions.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 17, 2004)

*An unknown ninja's eulogy to his sword (katana)*

_The Katana you see was cast and forged in the heat of Shinto Sun while the mystical seasons beat and belt each creased layer of steel.
This Katana took shape through a blazing will relased and sharpened to it's razor's edge and was polished by the bladesmith's sacred pledge.
O Katana, the studied way of the Warrior made so much more of a brandished blade:
Power, aye, but also a quiet peace.
Reflections that, like stars, will never cease to echo through time.
How good the lessons heard
even now as you lay in your last scabbard._


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Modern-Day Ninja Wannabes*

NINJA POISONS: 

The ninja were very knowledgeable about poisons. Poisoning a victim was as effective as stabbing them, but with very little mess or chance of failure. Once the poison was ingested by the victim it was already too late. The poisons were mostly organic based, but some were taken from animals. 

One method was to take the fungi poison out of the blowfish or puffer fish. This poison is very strong and can kill in small doses. Another animal based poison was the bufo marinus. The bufo marinus is a large toad with an extremely toxic poison behind its eyes. This poison was often used on darts, arrows and spear tips. 

Spiders and scorpions were also used. Not always just the poison extracted from them, but sometimes it was just as easy to slip a couple of scorpions in the bed of the victim. 

One of the organic poisons used was made from common fruit. Cyanide was extracted from a variety of sources, such as apple seeds, plum seeds, cherries seeds and many more. It was readily available to the ninja and was used often. 

Tomato and rhubarb leaves also held a poison. Eating the leaves cause cardiac problems, ultimately resulting in cardiac arrest. 

The amanita phalloides is a deadly mushroom. The poison in the mushroom was 10 times more powerful than that of cyanide. Eating the mushroom was certain death, and it was easy to slip a piece of the mushroom in almost any meal. 

The poison could be used in various ways, depending on the situation. For example, if the ninja could slip it into the victims food while its being prepared. Without knowing what kind of danger he was in, the victim would eat the food infested with the poison. Not all the poisons used by the ninja were fatal, some of them were used to merely paralyze or cause blindness. It was not always necessary to kill. 

Another thing the ninja did was dip their weapons, such as the shuriken or their sword, in the poison. This was so when it punctured the skin of their target, the fast acting poison would take its course, causing much more devastating than the blade itself.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Modern-Day Ninja Wannabes*

Hey mate you know a lot about Ninja. Are you accidentaly one of them? Should we afraid of you?


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 29, 2004)

*The truth about the origins of the ninja...*

I don't know how to answer your question, Astaldo.  
(I will say; "Yes, no, maybe.")

This is an article I found, concerning modern-day misconceptions about ninjas. 

"Ninjutsu" is usually translated as the "art of stealth." The Japanese character, "nin" (also translated as "shinobi") has many meanings, such as perseverance, endurance, and sufferance. The term Ninjutsu is most commonly used to refer to the specific methods and techniques used by the Ninja. Ninjutsu as a way of life didn't happen overnight. It developed over the course of many years. The name Ninjutsu itself didn't come about until several generations after the Ninja lifestyle began. 

Ninjutsu was created in central Honshu (the largest of the Japanese islands) about eleven hundred years ago. It was developed by mountain-dwelling families in an area not unlike the American Appalachians, where the terrain is rugged and remote. Ninja families were great observers of nature. They felt a close connection to the Earth, similar to the Native Americans, and their lifestyle was one that lived according to the laws of Nature, not against it. Ninja were also very spiritual people, and their beliefs became an integral part of Ninjutsu. 

One of the spiritual influences was Shinto, "the way of the kami." Kami is the Japanese word for "god" or "deity." It implies, however, a feeling for a sacred or charismatic force, rather than a being. The early Japanese regarded their whole world: the rivers, mountains, lakes, and trees, to have their own energy and spirit. 

Another spiritual influence on the Ninja was Mikkyo. Mikkyo, for the Ninja, was not a religion as much as it was a method for enhancing personal power. These methods included the use of secret words and symbols to focus their energy and intentions toward specific goals. 

It is generally accepted that the methods found in Ninjutsu originated outside of Japan. After the fall of the T'ang dynasty in China, many outcast warriors, philosophers, and military strategists escaped to Japan to avoid punishment by the new Chinese rulers. It is believed that Ninja families were exposed to many of these exiled people's sophisticated warrior strategies and philosophies over the centuries, helping to influence and shape what became Ninjutsu. 

The Ninja were also very much influenced by a group of people called Shugenja, who roamed the same mountainous sections as the Ninja. The Shugendo method of spiritual self-discovery consisted of subjecting oneself to the harsh weather and terrain of the area in order to draw strength from the earth itself. They would walk through fire, stand beneath freezing waterfalls, and hang over the edges of cliffs in an effort to overcome fear and assume the powers of nature. 

It would be incorrect to say that these three spiritual methods were the actual roots of Ninjutsu, but there is little doubt that they were a large influence. Ninjutsu was and is a separate philosophy. 

The Ninja were not particularly warlike, yet they were constantly harassed by the ruling society of Japan. They were routinely subjected to unfair taxation and religious persecution. The Ninja eventually learned to act more and more efficiently in their own self-defense. They used their superior knowledge of the workings of nature, as well as specific military techniques passed down through the years, as weapons against the numerically superior government armies. They used any ruse, harbored any superstition, and employed any strategy to protect themselves. If necessary, they would use devious political manipulations to ensure peace. 

There were as many as seventy or eighty Ninja clans operating in the Koga and Iga regions of Japan during the height of Ninja activity. Most of these Ninja were descendants of, or were themselves, displaced samurai. Therefore, they operated on the sidelines of the political schemes of the government. Sometimes a Ninja family would use its military or information-gathering resources to protect its members from becoming victims in a power play between competing samurai clans. Occasionally, a Ninja family would support one faction over another, if they felt it to be to their advantage. 

As with any society, there were renegades who misused the training they received. Occasionally, "Ninja" would rent themselves out for espionage or assassination work. Unfortunately these outcasts have become the stereotype of the "evil ninja" that we see today in the media. They were, however, a minority. The average Ninja worked very much in conjunction with his family and community goals. 

Ninja were not always primarily soldiers. Of course, certain Ninja operatives, or genin, were trained from childhood as warriors. But this training was usually precautionary. Genin Ninja knew that they might be called to help protect the community at some future time, but, they often spent most of their lives as farmers or tradespeople. Ninja intelligence gatherers sent to live in the strongholds of potential enemies were rarely required to act openly. 

If an operative was called to action it was as a result of a carefully plotted, and usually desperate, plan. The genin would be contacted and assigned a mission by his chunin superior. The chunin, or middle man, was a "middle-man" between the jonin family leader and the operative. Jonin made all philosophical and long-range strategic decisions for the clan. Often, the identity of the jonin was kept secret from chunin and genin, alike. Of course certain historical periods required more secret activity than others. 

Eventually this activity virtually died out altogether but the legacies, in some cases, remained. 

The Roots of Ninjutsu 

Although there has been an evolution of Ninjutsu as a life philosophy over the centuries, the fundamental principles have remained virtually unchanged. Togakure ryu Ninjutsu is more than 800 years old. Except for a relatively short period of notoriety prior to the reign of the Tokugawas, the art lived quietly in the hearts of just a few people. The Ninja were a separate society from the urban centered ruling class and the non-privileged classes which served them. Consider the gulf that must have existed between the new American government and the American Indians during the first 125 years following the signing of the Declaration of Independence. Although this is an incomplete and potentially misleading analogy, it may give you a better understanding on how Ninjutsu may have developed as a counterculture to the samurai-dominated Japanese society. 

For hundreds of years Ninja families lived in the mountains, practicing their esoteric methods of approaching enlightenment through gaining an understanding of the basic laws of nature. History had taught them that they must be prepared to protect their family and their lifestyle. They perfected a system of martial arts that has earned them the reputation for being the most amazing warriors the world has ever known. It is this reputation that initially attracts most people. 

The Ninja's reputation is put into a better perspective when some facts are brought to light. First, Ninja were not wizards or witches, of course, but ordinary men and women with a unique and misunderstood philosophical viewpoint. This philosophy became a very important part of their combat method. Hence, we refer to the art as Ninpo, the "po" suggesting "a higher order", or "encompassing philosophy." The samurai approach to combat was called bushido; it evolved from a general set of guidelines for the gentleman warrior into a formal discipline. The Ninja philosophy, though sharing many of the same values as the original samurai, evolved along a different cultural path. 

The Ninja's sometimes devious tactics were seen by some as cowardly and disgusting.* From the Ninja point of view, however, guerrilla warfare versus a numerically superior force was plain good sense. The Ninja were outnumbered, as a rule, so they had to use unusual methods if they ever hoped to survive. Nevertheless, victory was not always ensured. Japanese history books tell of instances of entire Ninja clans being destroyed. 

Many times, however, the unusual methods did succeed. Without a working knowledge of the Ninja philosophy, their opponents were unable to figure out the Ninjutsu strategies. The Ninja only seemed like wizards. 

Second, stories which have created the modern image of the Ninja as thoughtless criminals, were written after the fact by historians who were sympathetic to the samurai point of view. Since Ninja were not bushi (followers of the samurais' strict code of martial ethics) they were looked down upon as being uncivilized. 

Third, the exaggerations of Ninja abilities were started by the Ninja themselves as a deterrent to outside interference. The demonstrated prowess of the Ninja as warriors, as well as the fact that they were such a closed and uncommunicative society, combined to create an opportunity for them to exaggerate their own skills and surround themselves with an eerie cloak of mystery. It is very easy to be frightened of something that is not understood. Thus, this frightening and supernatural mystique was born.** If, however, it was merely the guerrilla tactics of the Ninja that were useful, the lore of the Ninja would not be of interest to the wide range of people who enjoy practicing Ninjutsu today. Far more than stealth or assassination techniques, Ninpo, or the essence of the Ninja's outlook, is a physical, emotional, and spiritual method of self-protection from the dangers that confront those on the warrior path to enlightenment.


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 1, 2004)

*Ninja legends...*

Famous Ninja :

Hattori Hanzo:

Born in 1541, in Iga, Hanzo was the leader of the warlord Tokugawa Ieyasu’s own personal army of Ninja. Best remembered for his famous night raid on Udo Castle. Hanzo died in 1596. His ninja about 300 in all, also served as guards in Tokugawa’s castle in Edo. Hanzo no Mon, or the Hanzo Gate, which bears his name still stands today at Edo castle.

Kotaro Kazama:

Associated with the Rappa tactic, Kotaro was known for his huge stature and ugly appearence. During the 1580s Kotaro worked for the Hojo family. He is best remembered for his night raids against the warlord Takeda Katsuyori in the year 1580.

Mitsuyoshi Yagyu:

Mitsuyoshi was not really a ninja but a samurai, however he is believed by some historians to have been involved in some undercover and fact finding missions.

Ichikawa Goyemon:

In reality just a bandit, Ichikawa is however according to folklore did have a certain knowledge of Ninjitsu, tempting to believe since this 16th century highwayman, lived close to Iga. Ichikawa was eventually caught and boiled alive in oil.

Yamamoto Takeru

This legendary Japanese hero dispatched two of his fathers enemies by disguising himself as a woman and stabbing them in the back. This story was recorded in the year 714, long before the days of the ninja, However according to Japanese folklore Yamamoto was the soul founder of Ninjitsu.

The Sada Brothers 

These three brothers who lived in the area of Iga were accomplished ninja and in old age instructed younger members in various aspects of ninjitsu.

A story is told of how one of the Sada brothers dared any of his students to sneak into his home during the night and take the sword from beneath his pillow. That night one young ninja crept into Sada’s garden, intent on taking the sword. However it wasn’t long until he became aware he was being watched, so he quickly abandoned his mission and left.

The next morning Sada approached and questioned the student who had infiltrated his property the night before. The student asked how Sada became aware of his presence. Sada informed him that all the crickets in the garden became silent, therefore implying an intruder. Sada then asked the student how did he know he was being watched. The student answered that he had been bitten by a mosquito. Sada did not understand, so the student reminded him that in order to leave his futon (matress), to investigate he would have lifted the insect net, to get out, thereby disturbing the mosquitoes resting on it.
















Famous Ninja missions:

The Invasion of Korea:

In the year 1592 Tomotomi Hideyoshi had his forces invade Korea with a detachment of ninja. Although the invasion was a failure, the ninja fared well, their most dramatic hour being in aiding regular troops in the taking of the heavily fortified Chiguju Castle.

The ninja who numbered about 50 set fire to the rear of the castle launching a surprise attack on the defenders, while the main Japanese army attacked from the front. Within hours the castle fell to the Japanese troops.


Siege of Osaka Castle 1615 
The Siege of Osaka Castle:

In the year 1614 the Tokugawa clan who had been Shoguns since 1603, laid seige to Osaka Castle, owned by Toyotomo Hideyori, son of the Tokugawa,s old enemy, Toyotomo Hideyoshi. At one stage of the seige a small force of ninja involtraited the castle, so demoralizing the Toyotomo, that one general took his own life. The seige came to an end with a long pitch battle to the south of the castle, in which ninja on both sides fought alongside regular troops. In the end Toyotomo was defeated and took his own life.

The Shimabara Rebellion.

In the year 1637, Christians living in the region of Shimabara in the very south of Japan rebelled against religious and social repression. They successfully sack and burned Amakusa Castle and took refuge of the old Hara Castle and successfully defeated any force sent to defeat them. A unit of ninja disguised as peasents involtraited the castle successfully burning food supplies. When discovered the ninja made a dramatic escape jumping off the top of the caslte walls amid a hail of arrows and gunfire. Dispite this however the Japanese authorities still had to ask a Dutch ship to bomb the castle, to hurry defeat. Tnis was the last offical ninja mission.

i have more info, but gotta go now!


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 1, 2004)

Spying: 

This was a very common use for ninja. Spying would obviously mean the use of disguise. Ninja would use their knowledge of body language to help in this field. and sometimes would resort to blackmail to obtain information. Disguise was also used by Ninja when travelling to a distination. Wandering warrior monks, known as Yamabushi, masterless samurai, known as Ronin, were both favourite disguises, since this meant not having to conseal weapons. Travelling Acrobats and wandering musicians knowen as Toriai were also favourite inpersonia.


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 1, 2004)

*The "Rappa" tactic:*

_Rappa_ 

Large scale involtraition (infiltration) was used in the opening of the castle to an enemy. A favourite tactic of the ninja, this was known as ' Rappa '. Ninja would bluff their way into a be~seiged fort possing as re~enforcements, wearing armour and carry banners identical to those in the fort. 

When inside the fort the ninja at a pre~arranged signal would cry out the warcry of the fort they were about to bring down and begin killing troops and burning buildings. With identical uniforms and warcries, the fight would turn into a 'free for all', with only the ninja knowing who was who. When a suitable state of confusion and damage had been done, the ninja would open the gates to let in the be~seigning forces.


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Modern-Day Ninja Wannabes*

Ninja Myths and Legends:


During the relative quiet time of the Edo period, under the rule of the Tokugawa Shogunate, the arts flourished. Stories, woodblock prints, and plays all told dramatic stories from the past. In these tales, the ninja became semi-mythical beings, whose ability to hide, stay silent, to siege castles, and to kill, grew to superhuman heights, and so the only explanation for their powers became sorcery. In one play a ninja is able to turn himself into a rat. Stories tell of another ninja who knows 'Toad Magic,' and rides on the back of a giant toad. In another tale, a ninja meets a sorcerer on the road, and when the ninja cuts the sorcerer open, and his intestines continue to attack the ninja, the ninja begs him to teach him the magic arts. In the face of such powers as these, the ability to fly or turn invisible seems commonplace. 

Part of the mystical aura which surrounds the ninja may be due to their longstanding association with monks, especially the yamabushi, who would take long, mountain pilgrimages in the belief that such hardship combined with worship and fasting would reveal their religion to them, and at the same time be granted powers beyond that of ordinary humans. Iga and Koga provinces, being very mountainous, were both destinations for yamabushi. Add to this the rumours that ninjas often disguised themselves as wandering monks for purposes of concealment on intelligence missions, and it is easy to see how the magical powers ascribed to one can so easy be passed to the other.















Common myths:

1. The ninja could walk on water.

In Ninjutsu there are a number of devices to aid a warrior in crossing a water barrier. One such floating device was warn like sandals and allowed the warrior to "walk on water." 

2. The ninja could apply super human powers to disappear into thin air.

Disappearing techniques utilize surprise, technical body maneuverability, and the aid of blinding devices or techniques, to "super humanly disappear." For example, setting off small explosives to create a cloud of smoke, or simply throwing sand at the opponents eyes would provide a warrior the opportunity to hide. These techniques are now common in any modern soldier's basic training. Using a small smoke grenade would allow the soldier to retreat behind cover, or a smoke producing device would allow a tank to disappear behind a smoke screen and drive to safety behind a ramp. 

3. The ninja were hired assassins.

Assassinations, betrayals and deceptions were as common in the Warring States period (Sengoku period, 1467-1573) as acts of loyalty were. It was a period of disunity when warriors at all levels were looking after their own interests. It was during that time that warriors skilled in special warfare were highly desirable and often utilized. They were the secret agents of the time, and were a crucial component of a daimyo's army. It was in that period that Ninjutsu was most often utilized in the context of covert tactics and information gathering. It is important to remember that the betrayal was done by low level samurai and the highest generals alike (for example, the betrayal of Oda Nobunaga by Akechi Mitsuhide). 

4. The ninja were spies.

Indeed those who were skilled in ninjutsu were proficient in surveillance techniques, but it is a common mistake to view these warriors as professional spies who were groomed since childhood to serve as such. It would be much more accurate to view them as warriors whose skills included surveillance techniques, among many other skills that they have acquired. Consequently, these warriors who were skilled in ninjutsu proved useful in many occasions, as information gatherers or even massive fighting forces that joined the battlefield. It is important to consider these warriors' perspective on their own life and activity. From that we learn that these warriors were associated with certain regions and communities that were often trying to survive the bloody years of the Sengoku period, or class struggle of the early modern period.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 27, 2005)

*A ninja story*

BLADES OF THE NINJA

Kenji knew that he must be careful about how he entered captured, Hon Castle. Even though he was disguised as a merchant from a distant province that would mean nothing to Lord Katsugami's brutal occupation troops. They would treat and search him roughly, disgusted at even having to touch a member of the lower classes. He would have to cower before them and appear to be submissive. One wrong look, just meeting the eyes of one of the Samurai, would be taken as an infraction, reflecting great disrespect for the warrior class. A deadly iai-jitsu draw and cut would follow, aimed at the neck of such a vile, disrespectful merchant. On top of everything else, most of the soldiers would be drinking, celebrating their recent victory. After raping and pillaging an entire province, they would need little excuse to spill the blood of a defenseless merchant.


The young Ninja knew that he might suffer great indignities at the hands of the invaders, but only if they tried to slay him would he be forced to defend himself and try to escape. But that must not happen; he might escape or he might be killed, but either way his mission would fail, and it would then be even more difficult for the next Ninja spy to get in. The enemy would increase their security.


His only hope was to slip in and complete his mission while the invaders were still occupied by sacking the countryside and celebrating their victory. They were not even aware that in triumph they were vulnerable. Kenji hoped to teach the invaders a bitter lesson for invading his homeland.
The Ninja Clan to which he belonged was allied with the other side. He was being sent to gather information. Rumor had it that the invader's finest general, who had orchestrated the successful siege of Hon Castle, had been seriously wounded by an arrow during the final battle. If the rumor proved to be true, with late reinforcements, the defending armies would launch a counterattack, regain the castle and crush the enemy. Without their finest leader, the invaders would be routed.


Knowing that he would be thoroughly searched, Kenji was only lightly armed with the tanto dagger which most traveling merchants were allowed to carry. He also carried four flat, superbly balanced throwing knives, which were cleverly concealed in the sides of a wooden box, which he used to carry some of his wares. He was selling decorative hand guards for swords. Each of the tsuba were made by a famous artisan. Along with those items and the clothes on his back, Kenji carried nothing out of the ordinary for which a merchant would be found. He prepared himself mentally as he approached the outer gate. His performance had to be calculated and perfect.


"Dog!" one of the guards screamed at him, ripping Kenji's pack off his shoulders. "What garbage have you come to peddle?" The man was half drunk.
Kenji bowed unceasingly as he trembled to his knees. "Mighty warriors, most honorable lords, I come to you bearing many fine tsuba, fashioned by the renowned artisan, Mitsunari of Mido. Perhaps you have heard of him? They would be most worthy of your...


The back of an armored hand cuffed him. His pack was emptied on top of him, and the guard began to pick through the merchant's possessions, flinging items to the laughing soldiers nearby. "There is nothing of value here," the guard howled. "Only junk. We will throw it away for you and relieve you of the burden of carrying it."
"Hold it, you fool," an authorative voice said. Out of the corner of his eye, Kenji saw an older Samurai on horseback, snapping a resplendent fan at the guards, who sprang to attention as quickly as they could. The rider turned to Kenji.


"Did I hear you say Mitsunari of Mido?"
"Yes, mighty lord," Kenji muttered through his tears. He did not dare look up.
"Guard!" the leader snapped. "Bring one of those." He pointed at the hand guards which had spilled from the box onto the stones. Hurriedly the brutal guard picked up one tsuba, bowed, and handed it to the rider, who examined its workmanship closely.


"Hmmm, it is indeed the work of that famous artisan; I know his skill well. It is old, from the days before the peak of his mastery, but good work nevertheless. You will be given a pass for food and lodging for one night. Seek out the retainers of my house this evening, where you see my standard. I will examine your merchandise more closely at that time." The rider turned once more to the guards. "Do as I have said with this merchant, and see that no harm comes to him within these walls. Trouble him no more or I shall hear of it. The artistry he bears is worth more than the lot of you! Now stand your posts. Stop drinking. The enemy is still in the mountains. They may yet try to regain the castle."
"Thank you, gracious lord," Kenji said, bowing repeatedly. The rider spurred his horse and rode into the castle. Kenji was left to gather up his belongings. What was taken was not returned, and the guards scowled at him when he took his pass from them. Slinging his pack over his shoulder, he scurried off onto the castle grounds.


Once inside, he was directed to the rooms of the lord who had taken interest in his goods. He made an appointment and took his meal, doing nothing to attract suspicion. In the evening, he met the lord, and made a fine sale. Appearing pleased and tired, he was given a place among the servants for the night.


Once night fell, Kenji's real work began. He turned his clothing inside-out and changed from his merchant disguise into his black Ninja uniform. For weapons he had the merchant dagger in his belt and the four throwing knives from the wooden box. He had caught sight of the standard of the enemy's top general earlier in the day. Cautiously he made his way through the shadows of the captured castle toward the general's quarters in order to spy on the general's condition.


Upon reaching the general's quarters, he found them as he had expected them to be-heavily guarded. Kenji was forced to make his way silently up onto the roof and cautiously down into the rafters above the general's room. Once there, the young Ninja listened for a great while, detecting the sounds of two people sleeping. He could tell from the way that they were breathing that they were deep in slumber. Kenji could not see much from his vantage point, despite the dim moonlight bathing the chamber. He had to climb down into the chamber. Silently he lowered himself slowly into the chamber by means of a thin strong rope. 

Immediately he caught sight of two guards sitting by the door. As soon as his feet touched the floor, he drew two of his throwing knives, retreated, and crouched in the shadows of the room. But neither of the guards moved; it was they who were sleeping.
Quickly he made his way to the general's bed. The general lay in the bed, but he was stone dead. It was a ruse to fool spies. The general's body had even been embalmed and covered with a thin layer of wax. For proof, Kenji took the general's ring. Quickly but carefully, he made his way back to his quarters and gathered his things. He had the information for which he had come, and he would leave that very night to inform his clients.
Strangely enough, the same drunken Samurai guards who had bullied him were at the gate when he went to leave. Kenji was on his guard. He had his knives concealed on him still.


"Well, merchant," the leader of the guards said, "did you do well?"
"Yes, great warrior, your lord was most gracious. I am on my way to board a ship now. I have passage to leave."


"Very well then. But there are brigands and ronin about, waiting to cut the throats of fortunate merchants. Our lord gave us charge to see that no harm befell you within the gates. Let us escort you beyond them as well. You are only armed with that puny dagger, a pitiful weapon against an enemy.


"You are most kind," Kenji said. The leader and two other Samurai lead him out of the city and down the road. After they had traveled far away from the castle, the three bushi stopped.
"Here we must leave you," the leader said. That must have been the signal. Instantly the other two Samurai whipped out their swords.
"Pig! Dog!" the second Samurai raged. "You caused us to lose face before our lord. Honor requires your life!"


"Give us your money and your goods," said the third, "and perhaps we shall let you live. And do not attempt to touch your dagger. Our skilled swords will cut you down before you can draw it."
Kenji fell to the ground, trembling and begging for forgiveness. Slowly he reached into his pack, gripping the handle of one of his throwing knives concealed there. In one swift motion, he flung the heavy pack into the leader, knocking him to the ground. Diving and rolling beneath the swords of the other two Samurai, he ripped upwards with his dagger, slashing the second man viciously in the groin. The Samurai groaned and fell.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 28, 2005)

*...continued...*

Springing to his feet, Kenji saw the third guard charging at him, while the leader drew his own sword and maneuvered behind the Ninja. Without hesitation, Kenji threw his dagger underhand style into the charging man's right thigh and stepped aside. The dagger buried itself deeply in the guard's leg, causing him to howl and topple forward, impaling himself on the thrusting sword of the leader. Kenji charged them unexpectedly and shoved them to the ground. Drawing his second throwing knife by the blade, and snapping the thread that suspended it behind his neck, Kenji threw it at the second guard who had been wounded in the groin. The man was struggling to rise as Kenji's knife pierced his throat, dropping him instantly. Kenji drew his final two throwing knives from the wrappings around his ankles, as the leader disentangled himself from the corpse of the third man. He rose and faced Kenji warily.


"You have killed two of my men," the leader said, "good men as well. Only a Ninja could do what you have done. But the element of surprise upon which you rely is gone. And I
have my sword, while you only have three knives. Are you ready to die, Ninja?"


"It is you who shall die, Samurai. I was trained as a child in Tanto-jitsu. I can hit a flying sparrow at thirty paces with my blades, and bring it to the ground alive. ~~


"We shall see," the leader said. "But this much is certain. One of us shall not survive." With that he charged. Kenji threw his third knife, and the Samurai swatted it away. But the fourth knife followed quickly, spinning in the moonlight to strike the man in the chest. Kenji drew the dagger from his waist.


The Samurai halted and laughed boldly, pulling the dagger from his chest and hurling it away into the darkness. "I have you now, Ninja. You only have one knife left, and your last blade did not cause a serious wound. Surrender your life and I shall make the end quick. I will not stop until I kill you."


"That you shall never do," Kenji said. He circled around the Samurai, who put his back to a tree. "For you see, Samurai, my blades are poisoned. Even now you feel the sharp fingers of its grip, which will soon crush your heart. Even if I let you go, and you ran as fast as you can-you would not make it back to the castle. And there is no antidote."


The Samurai leaned more heavily against the tree. "Then I will shout until one of the patrols hear me!"
The Samurai opened his mouth to yell, but it was filled with Kenji's fifth dagger. Expertly thrown, the blade pierced the back of the man's throat, effectively nailing his head to the tree. The corpse convulsed and sagged. Kenji retrieved his knives, stripped the bodies, and hid them as bandits would. The men would not be missed or found until the next day at the earliest. By that time, the counterattack on the invaders would have begun.


----------

